# Visual Studio als Framework nutzen



## Zeiss (7. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß nicht, wie ich den Betreff formulieren soll, bzw. wie es bei Visual Studio heißt.

Bei Eclipse gibt es ja RCP (Rich Client Plattform), wo Eclipse als Framework genutzt wird und man dafür Plugins bauen, die gezogen werden und die Oberfläche mit Funktionalität erweitern.

Aber, gibt es sowas auch mit Visual Studio? Wie heißt es?

Danke Euch.


----------



## fotoman (8. Februar 2018)

Ich weiss zwar nicht, ob das sowas ist, was Du suchst, aber VS lässt sich mit Visual Studio Extensions erweitern:
Erweiterungen der Visual Studio-IDE | Microsoft Visual Studio
Suchen und Verwenden von Visual Studio-Erweiterungen

Starting to Develop Visual Studio Extensions


----------



## Zeiss (11. Februar 2018)

Nee, ich meinte es anders. 

Habe es mittlerweile gefunden: Visual Studio Shell


----------

